# Blood draw for a heart worm test



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Where is the blood drawn from for a heart worm test? I am assuming it is the jugular in little dogs. Lion is nervous at the vet- he is a fear biter, so he snaps at the vet or techs when they are doing things near his face. He hasn't had a problem with injections so far. I am wondering how they will get blood from him if he won't hold still. Will they have to sedate him? I am going to ask the techs when I go in of course, but I was just curious if anyone had experience with something like this.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

My Vet has always drawn the blood from there front leg. My girls are all pretty good about getting blood drawn. Tootsie is terrible about holding still when she gets her nails cut though. she crys when your not even touching them. she's such a big baby about it. and she's so strong for a small dog, its hard to keep her still sometimes.

They are used to dogs that wont hold still for things so dont worry


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Typically they take blood from the leg. We only need to do hearworm testing every other year here. I think Angel will be due in 2013. It will be interesting, because he does not like the vets either! He has to be muzzled. The vet said it's not worth taking the chance. It's too bad, because I am sure that add to his anxiety about being there. Luckily, he hasn't had to go much! Just the usual shots etc.

He should be fine. The technicians usually know how to handle the situation and assist the vet.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I always prefer the jugular on small dogs but the site used depends on what is prefered at that particular clinic. He will most likely be muzzeled to protect staff. There are methods of restraint that the techs are taught so him trying to resist shouldn't be a problem. He will do fine.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

They always take Amberleah from Jug. Last time they sedated her and she came out of it bad.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Update:

Penny and Lion both had their heartworm test done yesterday. The technician said they were both very brave, and neither seemed all that traumatized. Both dogs are heartworm negative


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

YAY! So glad to hear they're negative. HW tests always make me nervous no matter how routine we do them, lol. I'm way late chiming in on this, but back when I worked for a few vets we would always attempt a leg vein first. We really only drew blood from jugulars on cats and very, very old dogs with poor veins. Luckily my current vet knows my experience and lets me hold all my pets for their exams and lab draws.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

They did end up using a leg vein on both dogs. I haven't been trained in restraint techniques since I haven't started my cross-training into the tech department at my new job, so I just let the techs take them to the back (they don't go to the vet that I work at yet, haven't decided whether I will switch). They used a muzzle for Lion because I suggested it.. He likes to get sassy at the vets office.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Great news Missy! 

We did our tests this summer, vet also used the front leg, as I held each dog, one at a time. Wasn't bad at all, very quick.


----------



## leandra1816 (Sep 26, 2013)

*heart worm testing*

I wondered about where the blood was drawn from for this test. After reading some posts, I guess I know why my dog has a dark spot on the front of his neck. I've never owned a dog this tiny before, lots to learn!


----------

